# General fert/deficiency question.



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I got some arcuata that was growing Nice beautiful straight leaves, now the newer growth is turning downwards, to high light? to low light? deficiency?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi @DutchMuch,

Any other species showing similar growth, especially on newer leaves?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @DutchMuch,
> 
> Any other species showing similar growth, especially on newer leaves?


no, I realized what it was, I didn't even think of it and now I feel dumb :smow:
The timer turned the lights on at a different time than I thought they were coming on, so when I saw the tank the plants leaves where like that because the light hadn't come on yet, like now they are as straight as a ruler!

I got mixed up, again, sorry roy and thanks for the help offer lol


----------

